# The iphone could not be synced because connection reset



## MasterNe0 (Jun 24, 2003)

I have a client with a iphone 6S plus that backs up using itunes on a windows 7 desktop.



For some reason, when he backups to his computer, not only does it take a long time (15-20 minutes sometimes) but he would randomly get the error:

"The iphone could not be synced because the connection was reset" when the backup is finished.



I have so far tried the following:

- Uninstall and reinstall itunes (latest version).

- delete backup folder.

- Replace sync cable with a new one.

- Changed USB ports.

- Uninstall and reinstall drivers (for the iphone under device manager).

- delete the lockdown folder.



All this doesn't seem to work as it keeps doing the same thing where this error would randomly popup. Any ideas what else I should try?


----------

